

24 Days of GHC Extensions: Welcome - ocharles
https://ocharles.org.uk/blog/posts/2014-12-01-24-days-of-ghc-extensions.html

======
NoahTheDuke
I love Oliver's posts every year. His 2013 series got me into Haskell. I'd
forgotten about this series until I saw it on my rss feed this morning. Very
excited.

